

Piracetam -- A nootropic for cognitive and memory enhancement - ghotli
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracetam
Anyone have any experience with this?
======
ews
I have used it since high school (stopped when I moved to the US since it's
somewhat difficult to find in this country, I don't miss it at all, I usually
go with coffee). Basically it helped me go thought college and my first years
as a software developer. I don't think it's that powerful as other *cetams or
sulbutiamine (or not that effective).

Ask me anything if interested.

------
rms
I took it for several months with acetyl-choline, didn't notice anything.
Conventional cognitive enhancers are much more effective in the median case.

